
Media Freedom? Show Me the MSM Journalist Opposing the Torture of Assange - biscotti
https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2020/09/media-freedom-show-me-the-msm-journalist-opposing-the-torture-of-assange/
======
Kednicma
The fact is that our democracies are not equipped to repel torturers and
tyrants. The mainstream media, oriented as it is around broadcasting without
nuance, has no way to reflectively consider itself.

And the consequences are stark. We put people on trial for any attempt to
reform the system. Murray's blog covers the attempted railroading of Alex
Salmond, and Murry himself was investigated and legally attacked by the state
simply for not taking the state's side.

